# Parts/restoration catalog



## sknight751 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just purchased a 1968 Lemans, 4 spd, big block and need some general detail parts. Prior to the Lemans I owned a 1970 Corvette. There were at least two main Corvette catalogs-Eckler;s and MidAmerica Corvette. You could purchase any part imaginable from these catalogs.

Is there such a catalog or source for parts for the Lemans/GTO for the 1968-1972 years?


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Year One is your friend... an expensive friend, but very useful.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

There are several including Performance Years, Ames Performance, OPGI, The Parts Place and Ebay


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firbird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

YearOne, Inc.

Original Parts Group

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts

Performance Years Online Ordering

Just to name a few.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

SANDU002, jinx you buy..... :cheers


----------



## Droolguy (Mar 2, 2009)

Technically you missed the jinx by one whole minute, hehe.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, but he had the links, so with the forums delay posting formatting the URLs, and the fact it doesn't post the seconds...


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

or you could try to google and see whta pops up also like stated bove are a few


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

also try paddock
The Paddock Performance and Restoration Parts - GTO


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Pontiac. Good thing is there's no NCRS nazis checking out the markings on your bolts. Bad thing is, as you say, availability. I've had good luck with Ames and Paddock and hit the Carlisle shows whenever I can. Big benefit for your 68 is that there are a lot of parts cars you can draw off of within Pontiac and within the larger GM A body population. LeMans and Tempests can still be found in some of the older junkyards. Hardware harvesting makes for a nice Saturday morning. Good luck!
Mike


----------

